# Ruger 44 mag carbine rifle magazine



## sasquatch hunter (Jun 8, 2008)

I recently got my dad's rifle out of the closet to clean it up for him and the magazine is missing. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## CBH (Jun 8, 2008)

If that is an old original model semi auto it does not have a detachable magazine, it has a tubular magazine fed from underneath through a loading port.  This one was made in 1964.


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't recall any 44 magnum Rugers having a detachable magazine. I guess one could have slipped by me though.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 8, 2008)

Call Ruger, if they don't have them they might head you in the right direction. Brownells may be another option.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 8, 2008)

they have a 4 round tube magazine (under the bbl.) Close the bolt and push the little button behind the carrier latch and slide the rounds in the tube under the bbl.
 cheers,


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Jun 8, 2008)

*Thanks for the help*

Ok, I remember that feature now, it had been awhile since I had looked at it.  Yeah it is the old model.  I bought some jacketed soft point 180 grain bullets, will these work in this gun?


----------



## CBH (Jun 8, 2008)

That ammo should work but not sure how accurate it will be.


----------



## Stan in SC (Jun 8, 2008)

The Ruger carbine was made to shoot 240 grain rounds.

Stan


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2008)

As for ammo, the Ruger 44 Carbine we have has always performed well with 240gr Hornady XTP's


----------



## gordylew (Jun 8, 2008)

If your gun is the deer field and you need a mag let me know .  I think I have one laying around here some where.


----------



## timetohunt (Jun 9, 2008)

Wally world carries Winchester 240 grain softpoint that works fine in my Ruger 44, especially for hogs.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Jun 9, 2008)

*Wow*

Wow, thanks for all the quick and helpful responses

GON is awesome!!!

It is the old style tube feed rifle

My dad used to hog hunt alot with catahoulas and this was his hog gun, and a ruger 357 for the hip.

I was always too little to go hunting, so I'm hoping that I can get these guns clean and ready and we can take a hunting trip.


----------



## Rockin Kgin (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had the Ruger 44 for near on 40 years and love it. Great brush gun.  I reload my own 240 gr JSP @ 1600 fps. Have had no problems.  Does anyone think this is too hot? Rifle only! 

Optimum load: 2.42" high @ 50 yds for 125 yd zero. Point blank range is at 146 yds. for 6" kill zone.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 9, 2008)

We always used 240 grain jacketed hollow points in our 2 Ruger .44Carbines.  We sighted 1 inch high at 25 yards, and killed deer out to 75 with a dead on hold.  It probably would have been okay to 100, but where we used to hunt, you couldn't get a long shot.  I've got some 240 grain XTP's though.  If I get an itch to drag out my old .44, I may shoot some of them.  I haven't shot it in years, but I've been thinking . . .


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like most everyone agrees on the 240gr bullets. I've been using Fiocchi (Italy) 240gr semi-jacketed soft points for several years. They used to be $18-20,but now are about $25 for a box of 50. Used them in the Ruger Carbine and Marlin 1894.


----------

